# Any Powerline "success" stories out there?



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

I recently got a Roamio Plus and two Minis. My house is already set up with a number of Powerline 500s (using a combination of D-Link and ZyXEL units). So far, the Minis are working great using Ethernet over Powerline.

*Does anyone else here use Powerline successfully?*

I tried using MoCA, but it doesn't work at all. The Roamio shows that the Link is Down. I contacted Tivo Support and they say that because the Roamio is also connected via EoP, that MoCa won't work -- I need to connect the Roamio DIRECTLY to the router.

In order for me to do that, I will need to get a splitter and put it near the TV, then move the router. And from what I hear, install a POE filter. I'm pretty sure Comcast will give me a splitter, but not sure if they have the POE filters, so I would likely need to buy one.

I'd be kind of annoyed if I move my router and MoCa still didn't work (basically Tivo Support wouldn't give me the time of day because I was using Powerline).

I would like to know if it will be worth the hassle to TRY and get Moca working since I'm doing OK with Powerline. Anyone?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Others have reported success using powerline adapters with the Mini. It is hit or miss depending on your home's electrical wiring and the quality of the adapters you are using. If it's working fine for you over powerline, then just keep using it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I am using power-line for one of my minis, and MOCA for the other two. Power-line on the roamio, the mini, and the router. It works well in terms of no dropouts or slowdowns, but it loses connectivity to the romeo once a day or so. It says it can't find the roamio, but it can still play live TV. I can fix it by unplugging the power-line adapter at the mini for a second and re-plug.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Moca should be a more robust solution. Since both the minis and your Roamio plus have MoCA built in you would not need to buy any adapters. Yes you need a POE filter but this is a $10-15 item. Splitters are few dollars. 

I would need a sketch or better description of your set up to understand any issues. And like the other poster stated if power line works then no need to change. 

Peter G


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My Wife's is connected via powerline networking and it works fine. But it is the only thing connected via powerline.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I run my home office PC and bedroom Mini on Powerline and rarely have any issues so I consider it a success.

I've used 200, 500 and 600Mbps units without issue and this is my 2nd house using them. I'd prefer MoCA but there are no cable drops on the 2nd floor where those rooms are located so wireless or Powerline were my only options at this point.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

planetgraham said:


> I recently got a Roamio Plus and two Minis. My house is already set up with a number of Powerline 500s (using a combination of D-Link and ZyXEL units). So far, the Minis are working great using Ethernet over Powerline.
> 
> *Does anyone else here use Powerline successfully?*
> 
> ...


I giveed up on the powerline network. I just bought 100 feet of flat esthernet cable a just run it under the baseboards to my bed room


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

My Powerline networking worked great for the first week or so, but started acting up this week. So I ordered a POE filter off eBay, got a splitter from Comcast, and put it all together today. Will see if this fixes the "can't find DVR..." and glitchy connectivity.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

planetgraham said:


> My Powerline networking worked great for the first week or so, but started acting up this week. So I ordered a POE filter off eBay, got a splitter from Comcast, and put it all together today. Will see if this fixes the "can't find DVR..." and glitchy connectivity.


You don't need a POE filter unless you're using MoCA, it has nothing to do with Powerline.
The rep that said MoCA won't work if the Roamio is also hooked up to Ethernet is also full of it, it doesn't matter if that ethernet is from a router or from powerline, the Roamio Pro or Plus will still create the MoCA network.

You're right, Tivo will not troubleshoot that combo, but it will work.
In general the only time you need a POE with Comcast is on the entry line into the house to prevent your data signal from leaking back out to other users.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I tried it briefly, and it worked fine. I didn't try it while someone else in the house was using electrical appliances though, and I am under no illusion that it will work consistently across various situations/houses. MoCA is much more robust, and unless something is majorly f'ed up with your coax, it will run over any mess of splitters and RG-6/59 without an issue.


----------



## imagexpo (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm using TP Link adapters and they work fine. I did find that if you assign Static IP addresses to both hte host Tivo and the Mini, the Mini seems to work a heck of a lot better: faster channel changing for one.


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> You don't need a POE filter unless you're using MoCA, it has nothing to do with Powerline.
> The rep that said MoCA won't work if the Roamio is also hooked up to Ethernet is also full of it, it doesn't matter if that ethernet is from a router or from powerline, the Roamio Pro or Plus will still create the MoCA network.
> 
> You're right, Tivo will not troubleshoot that combo, but it will work.
> In general the only time you need a POE with Comcast is on the entry line into the house to prevent your data signal from leaking back out to other users.


Sorry, I should have clarified that I set up a Moca network, that's why I needed the POE filter.

And yes, I figured that the Tivo rep was full of it... there's no way the Roamio would "know" it was on Powerline.

It's all for the best, my wife is happy that our modem and router are now hidden.

I was a bit concerned about using a splitter, but the Tivo typically shows that it has 100% strength (sometimes 99%) and the SNR is at 40, which I think is good. Someone correct me if it's not.


----------



## planetgraham (Apr 6, 2015)

imagexpo said:


> I'm using TP Link adapters and they work fine. I did find that if you assign Static IP addresses to both hte host Tivo and the Mini, the Mini seems to work a heck of a lot better: faster channel changing for one.


Hmm... static IPs are a good idea... I probably should have tried that!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The preferred networking order has always been (best to worst):

Ethernet->MoCA->Powerline->WiFi

Newer implementations of WiFi and Powerline have not changed this, they are always going to be YMMV because of possible interference. Ethernet and MoCA are almost always rock-solid once you get them working.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am using Netgear 1000 adapters. Feeds the Mini and my wife's PC but her use is light and NOT CPU intensive or anything. No video/streaming.

I just installed the Mini today (my first one). Streaming/playback seems great. I am likely somewhere between 50 and just over 80 on the adapter in the bedroom where the mini is. I haven't tried trickplay yet to see if that is ok but even if not that's not a big deal in my use case.

Our house is an 1850's era cape but it was moved to it's current location in 2001 and at that time the owners gutted and redid electrical and all the other mechanicals so I knew our powerline use case would probably be fine.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jlb said:


> I am using Netgear 1000 adapters. Feeds the Mini and my wife's PC but her use is light and NOT CPU intensive or anything. No video/streaming.
> 
> I just installed the Mini today (my first one). Streaming/playback seems great. I am likely somewhere between 50 and just over 80 on the adapter in the bedroom where the mini is. I haven't tried trickplay yet to see if that is ok but even if not that's not a big deal in my use case.
> 
> Our house is an 1850's era cape but it was moved to it's current location in 2001 and at that time the owners gutted and redid electrical and all the other mechanicals so I knew our powerline use case would probably be fine.


Update. The powerline path just didn't work well enough. While my bandwidth seemed good, it just didn't seem stable enough to support Bolt <-> Mini Vox communications. I have a cable jack on the opposite side of the bedroom and I ran a 40 foot cable at lunch yesterday and turned on Moca and it's running perfect. I knew this would be a possibility. And I used white coax against our white walls and I am not even sure my wife has noticed that I made the run yesterday.


----------



## davidnnc (Apr 25, 2015)

planetgraham said:


> I recently got a Roamio Plus and two Minis. My house is already set up with a number of Powerline 500s (using a combination of D-Link and ZyXEL units). So far, the Minis are working great using Ethernet over Powerline.
> 
> *Does anyone else here use Powerline successfully?*


I tried using powerline networking and as others have said here it's somewhat a hit or miss thing. In my case it would work great for 1-2 hours and then drop. After awhile it became quite annoying. 
Moca never worked for me and Ethernet cabling was a last resort. I decided to try a wireless connection. I found this - 
*TP-Link N300 Wireless Portable Nano Travel Router - WiFi Bridge/Range Extender/Access Point/Client Modes, Mobile in Pocket(TL-WR802N)*
on Amazon. My Romeo is connected to a wi-fi router via ethernet cable and the Mini/N300 is about 25ft away but goes through 3 walls. The picture and sound have been rock solid for almost a year now. 
Amazon currently shows them for $26 and change.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Just posted this in another thread that Powerline has been working well here with our Roamio Pro and Mini v2 for almost 3 years now using ZyXEL 600 Mbps Mini Powerline AV2 Gigabit Adapter with AC Pass Through, Starter Kit - 2 Units (PLA5215KIT). House was built in 2004 and the Roamio Pro is downstairs and the Mini in an upstairs game room.

Scott


----------

